# udev -> eudev migration => udev don't start

## OndraK

Hi, I tried to migrate to eudev, using paludis-1.4.2-r1 (using cave resolve --favour sys-fs/eudev --with virtual/udev --permit-uninstall sys-fs/udev world). Installation ran without errors, but when I restarted udev (/etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart), I got error:

```
 * Stopping udev ...

udevadm: /lib/libudev.so.1: version `LIBUDEV_internal' not found (required by udevadm)

 * Failed to stop udev using udevadm                                                                              [ !! ]

 * Trying with start-stop-daemon ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

/sbin/udevd: /lib/libudev.so.1: version `LIBUDEV_internal' not found (required by /sbin/udevd)

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd'

 * Failed to start udev
```

sys-fs/eudev and sys-fs/udev configuration (default ones, I didn't changed flags):

```
sys-fs/eudev-1.3.0:0

USE="-doc gudev hwdb introspection -keymap -kmod modutils openrc rule-generator -static-libs"

sys-fs/udev-204:0

USE="acl -doc firmware-loader gudev hwdb introspection -keymap kmod openrc -static-libs"
```

Cave fix-linkage (fixing broken library linkage) did not found any broken executables nor libs.

Returning to udev is a (kind of) resolution to this problem, at least udev is working. Are there any special steps required for using eudev, or is there a mistake between my chair and keyboard?

Thank you for any help.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Sounds like you're trying to use old systemd's udevadm to stop new eudev's udevd.

I recommend a simpler, better method to stop the old udevd:

```
killall udevd
```

----------

## OndraK

No, the problem persists.. Maybe there were some clashes between old and new udev and their libs, but the new eudev does not start (same error as previously, LIBUDEV_internal not found)

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *OndraK wrote:*   

> /lib/libudev.so.1

 

I'm guessing a bit (I use eudev but not Gentoo) - check the datestamp of that file, perhaps it's a stale file which should be deleted.

The ebuild suggests that it would be in /usr/lib/, which is where I have it.

```
--libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir)
```

----------

## OndraK

PaulBredbury, thank you a lot, you are right! I forget that paludis does not overwrite files installed by another package, and the /lib/libudev.so.1 symlink (created by sys-fs/udev) pointed to the original udev lib, not to new eudev one  :Smile:  Now udev works, I am going to find old and obsolete libs on my system (there might be some). Maybe I should have uninstalled udev first, and then install eudev and thus avoid this file clash...

----------

